# what food did you anticipate then find failing?



## strollingbones

what food have you looked forward to eating only to find that you didnt like said food?


----------



## strollingbones

beignets would be mine......how could you not like a bit of fried dough covered in powdered sugar..they were heavy ....just plain heavy....

which is sad i always look forward to going to new orleans and of course everyone who is new wants to go to the cafe du monde and its not like you can order anything else.


----------



## L.K.Eder

i was kind of disappointed by truffles.


----------



## strollingbones

fungi truffles or chocolate truffles.....you got to be more specific damn it

white or black truffles..and why....what did you think it would taste like and how did it taste

how the hell can anyone not like chocolate truffles?


----------



## editec

Grits


----------



## L.K.Eder

strollingbones said:


> fungi truffles or chocolate truffles.....you got to be more specific damn it
> 
> white or black truffles..and why....what did you think it would taste like and how did it taste
> 
> how the hell can anyone not like chocolate truffles?




the shrooms.

not the famous white ones from alba.

istrian black truffles.

they were just okay.


----------



## Douger

Octopus. Highly over rated. So was calamari (squid)


----------



## strollingbones

editec said:


> Grits





i dont get the grit thing either


o douger......i love both of them...squid especially

sheet squid


----------



## strollingbones

duck's feet...now that was bad but in truth they were exactly what you would think ducks feet would be...


----------



## Mr. H.

Lark's tongue in aspic. 

Seriously, years ago sis really talked up the Red Velvet Cake at a particular restaurant. 
Ugh. It was like chewing on shag carpet.


----------



## Ravi

Scallops.


----------



## Ropey

Caviar and Oysters on the Raw Half-Shell.

The Caviar tasted like a salt lick to me and the Oysters only tasted of the lemon and felt as if I was swallowing a large greeny.  

Both were a one time thing.

Now Oysters Rockefeller is another story.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Ravi said:


> Scallops.




What the...seriously?
Can I ask where you had them?
Scallops are fantastic...your not talking about those horrible little ones you find at a freakin WalMart in a frozen bag are you?


----------



## Sunni Man

Once I was at the International Store and bought some Brie cheese from France.

That has to be the worst tasting nasty cheese ever made. 

Yuck and double yuck!!


----------



## rdean

cocaine.

I thought it was some kind of chocolate Christmas candy.  It made me nervous and my nose itch.


----------



## Mr. H.

I've got a jar in the pantry, Hearts of Palm. Been there 2 years. 
I'm afraid to open it.


----------



## Sunni Man

rdean said:


> cocaine.
> 
> I thought it was some kind of chocolate Christmas candy.  It made me nervous and my nose itch.


So I take it rdean that cocaine was the gateway drug that lead you to your addiction to LSD and other psychedelics that continues even today?

Now I am beginning to understand why you post the bizarre and non sensical way that you do.


----------



## earlycuyler

Ramen noodles and candy bars. When the folks where still married we kids were not allowed to eat candy or junk food. I was 7 when I got my first bowl of ramen for dinner and a candy bar for dessert. It was like sex, lots of hoopla, and fun and all but not what I expected.


----------



## Mr. H.

Sunni Man said:


> Once I was at the International Store and bought some Brie cheese from France.
> 
> That has to be the worst tasting nasty cheese ever made.
> 
> Yuck and double yuck!!



Next time wash it down with some decent wine. You won't believe the wonderful flavors.


----------



## MeBelle

Fat-free potato chips.
Fried in Olestra??

They didn't taste all that great and the after effects were...um...not so pleasant either.


----------



## Ravi

iamwhatiseem said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Scallops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the...seriously?
> Can I ask where you had them?
> Scallops are fantastic...your not talking about those horrible little ones you find at a freakin WalMart in a frozen bag are you?
Click to expand...

I've tried them a few times, just in case I got a bad batch. They are both rubbery and slimy and too rich tasting. 

I love any other kind of shellfish, so I was surprised myself.


----------



## Ravi

Mr. H. said:


> I've got a jar in the pantry, Hearts of Palm. Been there 2 years.
> I'm afraid to open it.


It's good sliced up in a salad.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Calamari 
It was almost 30 years ago. I was on a date - I thought I would impress her...I didn't.


----------



## rdean

Sunni Man said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> cocaine.
> 
> I thought it was some kind of chocolate Christmas candy.  It made me nervous and my nose itch.
> 
> 
> 
> So I take it rdean that cocaine was the gateway drug that lead you to your addiction to LSD and other psychedelics that continues even today?
> 
> Now I am beginning to understand why you post the bizarre and non sensical way that you do.
Click to expand...


I make jokes.  But the political points are honest and documented.  That's why Republicans scream in fear when I post the truth.


----------



## Sunni Man

Abalone sea snails.

They were just like chewing on a piece of rubber.

And you chew, and you chew, and you chew.............


----------



## chikenwing

rdean said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> cocaine.
> 
> I thought it was some kind of chocolate Christmas candy.  It made me nervous and my nose itch.
> 
> 
> 
> So I take it rdean that cocaine was the gateway drug that lead you to your addiction to LSD and other psychedelics that continues even today?
> 
> Now I am beginning to understand why you post the bizarre and non sensical way that you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I make jokes.  But the political points are honest and documented.  That's why Republicans scream in fear when I post the truth.
Click to expand...


Bwaaaaa hhahahahahahahahah


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Ravi said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Scallops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the...seriously?
> Can I ask where you had them?
> Scallops are fantastic...your not talking about those horrible little ones you find at a freakin WalMart in a frozen bag are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've tried them a few times, just in case I got a bad batch. They are both rubbery and slimy and too rich tasting.
> 
> I love any other kind of shellfish, so I was surprised myself.
Click to expand...


Unfortunately if you are not paying at least $12 per lb. - your getting low quality scallops. A scallop should be firm, smell less fishy than fish and never-ever frozen.
The flavor should be sweet, and when cooked correctly, flake like a fish.
If what you had was sticky, rubbery and had a wangy taste to it - I suggest buying them from somewhere else.


----------



## 007

Lobster. The last time I had it was really looking forward to it because I'd had it before in Vegas. But this "fire grilled" squishy SHIT they serve at Red Lobster that they call lobster almost made me PUKE! It was tiny little fucker too.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Pale Rider said:


> Lobster. The last time I had it was really looking forward to it because I'd had it before in Vegas. But this "fire grilled" squishy SHIT they serve at Red Lobster that they call lobster almost made me PUKE! It was tiny little fucker too.



Crab legs are better than Lobster any day...just so much friggin work.


----------



## mskafka

Knockwurst with authentic German kraut.  I regretted it for two days afterward.


----------



## Ropey

Mr. H. said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once I was at the International Store and bought some Brie cheese from France.
> 
> That has to be the worst tasting nasty cheese ever made.
> 
> Yuck and double yuck!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next time wash it down with some decent wine. You won't believe the wonderful flavors.
Click to expand...


Sunni has other things in mind to wash it down with.


----------



## Sunni Man

iamwhatiseem said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lobster. The last time I had it was really looking forward to it because I'd had it before in Vegas. But this "fire grilled" squishy SHIT they serve at Red Lobster that they call lobster almost made me PUKE! It was tiny little fucker too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crab legs are better than Lobster any day...just so much friggin work.
Click to expand...

Find a restaurant that serves King Crab legs.

They are really big and it only taks a couple of them to fill you up.

Sure they are expensive, but much less work, and in my opinion taste a lot better than the smaller regular sized crab legs.


----------



## chikenwing

Lentil burgers,looked ok,but tasted lick a hand full of dirt.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

mskafka said:


> Knockwurst with authentic German kraut.  I regretted it for two days afterward.



What no blutwurst?


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Sunni Man said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lobster. The last time I had it was really looking forward to it because I'd had it before in Vegas. But this "fire grilled" squishy SHIT they serve at Red Lobster that they call lobster almost made me PUKE! It was tiny little fucker too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crab legs are better than Lobster any day...just so much friggin work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Find a restaurant that serves King Crab legs.
> 
> They are really big and it only taks a couple of them to fill you up.
> 
> Sure they are expensive, but much less work, and in my opinion taste a lot better than the smaller regular sized crab legs.
Click to expand...


Yep...had em' - awesome. 
Just can't get them around here.


----------



## koshergrl

strollingbones said:


> beignets would be mine......how could you not like a bit of fried dough covered in powdered sugar..they were heavy ....just plain heavy....
> 
> which is sad i always look forward to going to new orleans and of course everyone who is new wants to go to the cafe du monde and its not like you can order anything else.


 
I think you got bad beignets. My mom used to make them and they were spectacular....hers were small, lemon flavored, and dusted in powdered sugar. Mmmmm....

Calimari was a big disappointment to me, too. I've had it a few times and will never understand the attraction...it's like eating a pencil eraser. 

Also not fond of scallops, and crap..I do not get it. I don't mind crab eggs benedict...but just plain old crab? Blech. I used to have to leave the house when my folks made that crap.


----------



## Samson

Douger said:


> Octopus. Highly over rated. So was calamari (squid)





Cretin


----------



## Samson

Mr. H. said:


> Lark's tongue in aspic.
> 
> Seriously, years ago sis really talked up the Red Velvet Cake at a particular restaurant.
> Ugh. It was like chewing on shag carpet.



When did you "chew on a shag carpet?"


----------



## Samson

I expected Mountain Oysters to be something special.


----------



## Dabs

I can't think of any!

I won't eat anything that came from the water, so the fancy ass foods such as lobster and caviar, I have never tasted, nor do I want to.
And no fucking way a squid is getting near my mouth! You couldn't pay me to eat things such as that~ *blech*


----------



## Sunni Man

Dabs said:


> I can't think of any!
> 
> I won't eat anything that came from the water......


That's just plain weird.   

Heck gal, you are from Tennessee.

Please don't tell me that you won't eat catfish.


----------



## Mr. H.

Samson said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lark's tongue in aspic.
> 
> Seriously, years ago sis really talked up the Red Velvet Cake at a particular restaurant.
> Ugh. It was like chewing on shag carpet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When did you "chew on a shag carpet?"
Click to expand...


The last time I couldn't find my glasses.


----------



## uscitizen

strollingbones said:


> what food have you looked forward to eating only to find that you didnt like said food?



Thai Food.


----------



## uscitizen

Samson said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lark's tongue in aspic.
> 
> Seriously, years ago sis really talked up the Red Velvet Cake at a particular restaurant.
> Ugh. It was like chewing on shag carpet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When did you "chew on a shag carpet?"
Click to expand...


We should ask USAR about ahtt when he passed out on face down the floor and dreamed of Palin.


----------



## jillian

strollingbones said:


> beignets would be mine......how could you not like a bit of fried dough covered in powdered sugar..they were heavy ....just plain heavy....
> 
> which is sad i always look forward to going to new orleans and of course everyone who is new wants to go to the cafe du monde and its not like you can order anything else.



you should have gotten them at cafe du monde.


----------



## jillian

uscitizen said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lark's tongue in aspic.
> 
> Seriously, years ago sis really talked up the Red Velvet Cake at a particular restaurant.
> Ugh. It was like chewing on shag carpet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When did you "chew on a shag carpet?"
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We should ask USAR about ahtt when he passed out on face down the floor and dreamed of Palin.
Click to expand...


then he woke up screaming when he dreamt of her bonking black guys.


----------



## Foxfyre

Dabs are you my daughter-in-law?  She won't eat anything that has ever swam in fresh or salt water or any kind of shellfish either.

I think my biggest disappointment was my first foray into a true fine dining restaurant where I ordered some kind of fancy fish dish.  Everything, from the appetizers through the main course was disappointing--everything under seasoned and none of the exquisite or savory flavors that I was expecting.  I get more tasty food at Chili's down the street from the house.  The creme broulle for dessert was good but the portion was about two small bites.


----------



## Sherry

I love scallops and bacon, but NOT together. Blech.


----------



## Dabs

Sunni Man said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't think of any!
> 
> I won't eat anything that came from the water......
> 
> 
> 
> That's just plain weird.
> 
> Heck gal, you are from Tennessee.
> 
> Please don't tell me that you won't eat catfish.
Click to expand...


I DO NOT eat catfish.....it comes from the water too


----------



## Foxfyre

Dabs said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't think of any!
> 
> I won't eat anything that came from the water......
> 
> 
> 
> That's just plain weird.
> 
> Heck gal, you are from Tennessee.
> 
> Please don't tell me that you won't eat catfish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I DO NOT eat catfish.....it comes from the water too
Click to expand...


You've just never had a exquisitely seasoned, delicately battered, deep fried catfish served southern style with hush puppies, a great sweet slaw, and a side of fruit.  Pure heaven--absolutely the most flavorful fish on the planet.  I'll admit there are an awful lot of people who don't know how to cook it though.


----------



## Amelia

Cannoli.  When I went to Boston I was told they were "must have".  I found them boring.  Might have appreciated them more if I tried them a second time.  But I haven't had the chance.




the worst, most surprising food was frog's legs though.  I have no memory of what they tasted like.  All I can remember is being able to feel the individual leg muscles so that it was impossible not to picture the frog while I ate.  And that was it for me.


----------



## strollingbones

jillian said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> beignets would be mine......how could you not like a bit of fried dough covered in powdered sugar..they were heavy ....just plain heavy....
> 
> which is sad i always look forward to going to new orleans and of course everyone who is new wants to go to the cafe du monde and its not like you can order anything else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you should have gotten them at cafe du monde.
Click to expand...


did you read the statement.........i take people to cafe du monde every time i go to new orleans.......i just dont care for beignets

now muffalettas.....at the community grocery i love.....


----------



## strollingbones

open the hearts of palm lol


----------



## Mr. H.

strollingbones said:


> open the hearts of palm lol



If they're not too far out of date, I'll work 'em into a salad as someone suggested. 

Hearts of Palm. Sounds like a Jesus Band.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

rdean said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> cocaine.
> 
> I thought it was some kind of chocolate Christmas candy.  It made me nervous and my nose itch.
> 
> 
> 
> So I take it rdean that cocaine was the gateway drug that lead you to your addiction to LSD and other psychedelics that continues even today?
> 
> Now I am beginning to understand why you post the bizarre and non sensical way that you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I make jokes.  But the political points are honest and documented.  That's why Republicans scream in fear when I post the truth.
Click to expand...


Deany? Those are screams of laughter.


----------



## syrenn

Samson said:


> I expected Mountain Oysters to be something special.



They are not to bad either.... lol


----------



## Foxfyre

syrenn said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I expected Mountain Oysters to be something special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are not to bad either.... lol
Click to expand...


In some parts of the world, where they really know how to season and cook them, like West Texas, they are considered a delicacy. The spring round up usually produces a plentiful but temporary supply and the feast is on.


----------



## syrenn

hhhhmmm something i was all excited to try and it was disappointing..

Beer.... 




Absolutely nasty stuff. I think in my entire life Ive never had more the 2oz. total. The crazy thing is, i helped craft a specific artisan beer flavor profile. Its a best seller trademark beer for the micro brewery... but i only ever took small sips.... It was mine... and i still hate it.


----------



## Cuyo

Douger said:


> Octopus. Highly over rated. So was calamari (squid)



LOVE octopus (in sushi, never had it any other way).  Calamari is eh so-so.


----------



## strollingbones

i cant stand beer...but then i never thought it would be good.....nor do i drink wine...hate the smell of red wines

plus i am allergic to both beer and wine


----------



## ekrem

Harzer cheese. It's disgusting.


----------



## Mr. H.

Edamame. Tasty when prepared right, but really rich. Couldn't eat more than a handful. 
Don't think I'll try 'em again.


----------



## Amelia

Limburger cheese was even worse than I could have imagined, so in that sense it did not disappoint.


----------



## syrenn

strollingbones said:


> i cant stand beer...but then i never thought it would be good.....nor do i drink wine...hate the smell of red wines
> 
> plus i am allergic to both beer and wine




LOL... it was that whole right of passage growing up thing... lets have a beer... Going to a kegger.

meh, beer was for children. 


I didn't hang out with children so beer was not my thing. 

I love good red wine!


----------



## syrenn

Goat cheese! 

When it was just coming out as all the rage i was dying to try it! To this day i think its disgusting.


----------



## Mr. H.

I think you all are missing the boat by not pairing a wine with different cheeses. 
They were made for each other.


----------



## Amelia

Macadamia nuts.

Somehow I got the idea they should be special ... but no .....


----------



## Mr. H.

Amelia said:


> Macadamia nuts.
> 
> Somehow I got the idea they should be special ... but no .....



My faves.


----------



## Sunni Man

Amelia said:


> Limburger cheese was even worse than I could have imagined, so in that sense it did not disappoint.


I was at a cheese shop and tried a small piece of Limburger cheese.

That has to be the most god awful rancid tasting stuff on the planet   

Now watch Mr. H. come along and say that you just need to pair it up with the right wine.


----------



## Mr. H.




----------



## Amelia




----------



## alan1

I had sea urchin at a sushi bar once.
I can honestly say that was the worst tasting thing I've ever had in my mouth.
When it comes to weird food, I've eaten everything from chicken feet to snails to deep fried grasshoppers to duck tongue to bone marrow.  Hands down, sea urchin is the worst.


----------



## Unkotare

rdean said:


> [ Republicans scream in fear when I post the truth.





Thank goodness you never do.


----------



## Unkotare

MountainMan said:


> I had sea urchin at a sushi bar once.
> I can honestly say that was the worst tasting thing I've ever had in my mouth.
> When it comes to weird food, I've eaten everything from chicken feet to snails to deep fried grasshoppers to duck tongue to bone marrow.  Hands down, sea urchin is the worst.




You must be completely crazy. Uni is one of the very best.


----------



## alan1

Unkotare said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had sea urchin at a sushi bar once.
> I can honestly say that was the worst tasting thing I've ever had in my mouth.
> When it comes to weird food, I've eaten everything from chicken feet to snails to deep fried grasshoppers to duck tongue to bone marrow.  Hands down, sea urchin is the worst.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must be completely crazy. Uni is one of the very best.
Click to expand...


I wish I'd have chosen the poisonous part of a puffer fish.


----------



## Unkotare

Mr. H. said:


> Edamame. Tasty when prepared right, but really rich. Couldn't eat more than a handful.
> Don't think I'll try 'em again.



You find edamame "rich"? Did you have them in a fondue or something?


----------



## Mr. H.

Unkotare said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Edamame. Tasty when prepared right, but really rich. Couldn't eat more than a handful.
> Don't think I'll try 'em again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You find edamame "rich"? Did you have them in a fondue or something?
Click to expand...


Baked inna oven then baptised with sea salt. 
They're dense, heavy, and rich. Not exactly a Super Bowl Snack. 
I M O (the great disclaimer))


----------



## Unkotare

Mr. H. said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Edamame. Tasty when prepared right, but really rich. Couldn't eat more than a handful.
> Don't think I'll try 'em again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You find edamame "rich"? Did you have them in a fondue or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Baked inna oven then baptised with sea salt.
> They're dense, heavy, and rich. Not exactly a Super Bowl Snack.
> I M O (the great disclaimer))
Click to expand...


If you think edamame is "dense, heavy, and rich," you must survive on nothing but water and bean sprouts most of the time. That's just wierd.


----------



## Unkotare

Amelia said:


> Cannoli.  When I went to Boston I was told they were "must have".  I found them boring. .





Why in Boston? Were you in the North End or something?


----------



## Unkotare

MountainMan said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had sea urchin at a sushi bar once.
> I can honestly say that was the worst tasting thing I've ever had in my mouth.
> When it comes to weird food, I've eaten everything from chicken feet to snails to deep fried grasshoppers to duck tongue to bone marrow.  Hands down, sea urchin is the worst.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must be completely crazy. Uni is one of the very best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wish I'd have chosen the poisonous part of a puffer fish.
Click to expand...



Fugu is also great, but if you don't like Uni then maybe you lack the 'buds to appreciate it.


----------



## Unkotare

Dabs said:


> I can't think of any!
> 
> I won't eat anything that came from the water, so the fancy ass foods such as lobster and caviar, I have never tasted, nor do I want to.
> And no fucking way a squid is getting near my mouth! You couldn't pay me to eat things such as that~ *blech*





You're wierd, and you're missing out.


----------



## strollingbones

i love sea urchin......i have never had the abalone snail but heard it was tough as hell....not eating seafood....how sad and how bland..no shrimp, prawns, lobster,   no catfish????  crawfish tails...no oysters....good gosh that is so sad


----------



## Mr. H.

Unkotare said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> You find edamame "rich"? Did you have them in a fondue or something?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baked inna oven then baptised with sea salt.
> They're dense, heavy, and rich. Not exactly a Super Bowl Snack.
> I M O (the great disclaimer))
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you think edamame is "dense, heavy, and rich," you must survive on nothing but water and bean sprouts most of the time. That's just wierd.
Click to expand...


Based upon your comments I will give it another try. 
They were frozen and came from the mother in law who got them at the government commodity store. Probably not the best quality LOL.


----------



## Amelia

Unkotare said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cannoli.  When I went to Boston I was told they were "must have".  I found them boring. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why in Boston? Were you in the North End or something?
Click to expand...



yes, for a day.  went on an epic summer road trip.  the person I visited in Providence put them on my to-try list.


----------



## strollingbones

edamane or whatever...a group of us are at an bistro or whatever when the wait person places an odd looking dish in front of me....big green beans.....so i pick one up and eat it....it was tough and stringy....my husband tries one...we try to figure out which of us ordered it and what the hell it was...when another diner speaks up....you have my edamame and the waiter tell me to stop eating the whole bean ...it was nasty


----------



## Unkotare

Mr. H. said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Baked inna oven then baptised with sea salt.
> They're dense, heavy, and rich. Not exactly a Super Bowl Snack.
> I M O (the great disclaimer))
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you think edamame is "dense, heavy, and rich," you must survive on nothing but water and bean sprouts most of the time. That's just wierd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Based upon your comments I will give it another try.
> They were frozen and came from the mother in law who got them at the government commodity store. Probably not the best quality LOL.
Click to expand...



Your description blew my mind, as I can't imagine them that way. It's more an 'eat a million of them while you drink beer/sake all night' kind of snack.


----------



## L.K.Eder

strollingbones said:


> i cant stand beer...but then i never thought it would be good.....nor do i drink wine...hate the smell of red wines
> 
> plus* i am allergic to both beer and wine*



you poor woman.


----------



## Unkotare

strollingbones said:


> edamane or whatever...a group of us are at an bistro or whatever when the wait person places an odd looking dish in front of me....big green beans.....so i pick one up and eat it....it was tough and stringy....my husband tries one...we try to figure out which of us ordered it and what the hell it was...when another diner speaks up....you have my edamame and the waiter tell me to stop eating the whole bean ...it was nasty



You didn't open them? Just ate the whole thing? That could be a little tough. Like not peeling a banana.


----------



## strollingbones

Unkotare said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> edamane or whatever...a group of us are at an bistro or whatever when the wait person places an odd looking dish in front of me....big green beans.....so i pick one up and eat it....it was tough and stringy....my husband tries one...we try to figure out which of us ordered it and what the hell it was...when another diner speaks up....you have my edamame and the waiter tell me to stop eating the whole bean ...it was nasty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't open them? Just ate the whole thing? That could be a little tough. Like not peeling a banana.
Click to expand...



no, yes, yes. 

lol it was just plain gnarly


----------



## emily_richards

I love wines


----------



## Sarah G

strollingbones said:


> what food have you looked forward to eating only to find that you didnt like said food?



I'll see a beautiful dessert at the store and buy it, it always fails to live up to it's looks.

The older I get, the more I add to your list.  I'll sit down to a meal and I am so hungry then a couple of bites later, I feel really full.  It's the meat, anything fried, a lot of cheese.

I still like cheesecake, pies are ok, pasta, any veggie dish, meats in smaller amounts.  I take a sandwich to work with tomato and lettuce on it.  I like chicken.  I bought some steaks this weekend and he ate all of his and most of mine.  I ate the baked potato.

Maybe I'll become a vegitarian.


----------



## Foxfyre

iamwhatiseem said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Scallops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the...seriously?
> Can I ask where you had them?
> Scallops are fantastic...your not talking about those horrible little ones you find at a freakin WalMart in a frozen bag are you?
Click to expand...


I was also disappointed with scallops.  The three times I have tried them--all in popular fine dining restaurants--they have been either undercooked or underseasoned.  At any rate they were unflavorful and with a texture I didn't care for.  And I do like most gourmet or fine dining foods though I think sometimes just plain old country cooking is more flavorful and enjoyable.


----------



## Valerie

Broiled scallops are great if they're done right but the best way to have scallops is fried..in the summertime...in New England!


----------



## Foxfyre

Unfortunately,  fried scallops are not considered 'fine dining'.  In fine dining the scallops must be pan seared sufficiently to heat the scallop through and produce a nice brown color on the top and bottom.  But each time I've had those, they were way too close to being sushi to be aesthetically pleasing to me.


----------



## syrenn

Ya know what has never lived up to my expectations..... red velvet cake. So far ive yet to come across one that i love.


----------



## Unkotare

Foxfyre said:


> Unfortunately,  fried scallops are not considered 'fine dining'.  In fine dining the scallops must be pan seared sufficiently to heat the scallop through and produce a nice brown color on the top and bottom.  But each time I've had those, they were way too close to being sushi to be aesthetically pleasing to me.




You don't find sushi aesthetically pleasing?


----------



## Foxfyre

Unkotare said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately,  fried scallops are not considered 'fine dining'.  In fine dining the scallops must be pan seared sufficiently to heat the scallop through and produce a nice brown color on the top and bottom.  But each time I've had those, they were way too close to being sushi to be aesthetically pleasing to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't find sushi aesthetically pleasing?
Click to expand...


No.  I am not a fan of sushi.  But then I didn't expect to be either so I can't say that was a disappointment.


----------



## Swagger

Pheasant. Too bony and dry. Hardly any meat, either. And I've never really understood the attraction to calamari, too. I'm told it's all in the preparation, but I'm yet to be convinced. Incidentally, I've got a stomach like a dustbin, but I can't stand parsnips. 

Can't get enough venison in red wine sauce, though.


----------



## Sunshine

Hot dogs are always a disappointment.  But truffle oil is beyond bad!  It's just nasty.


----------



## Sarah G

syrenn said:


> Ya know what has never lived up to my expectations..... red velvet cake. So far ive yet to come across one that i love.



My sis made one for Christmas a few years back.  First time I ever had it and I thought it was so good.  She said it took her hours to make it.


----------



## Sunshine

syrenn said:


> Ya know what has never lived up to my expectations..... red velvet cake. So far ive yet to come across one that i love.



The problem I have with most red velvet cake is the cream cheese icing.  It overpowers the cake which is really just very light chocolate.  I have an icing recipe that is more of a buttery icing and I really like it with that.

I also have an Italian cream cake recipe that is to die for.  Uses real cream,  well... real everything.


----------



## Missourian

Fresh Maine lobster dinner with all the trimmings.

I was layed-over (or is it laid-over) in Portland, Maine, right next to the docks.

Extremely expensive...the most I ever spent on a meal for one...and it wasn't anything special.

Very disappointing.


----------



## Sarah G

Missourian said:


> Fresh Maine lobster dinner with all the trimmings.
> 
> I was layed-over (or is it laid-over) in Portland, Maine, right next to the docks.
> 
> Extremely expensive...the most I ever spent on a meal for one...and it wasn't anything special.
> 
> Very disappointing.



Oh I know what you mean, everyone loves salmon but I've never had any that I thought was great and I've been to some great restaurants.  I like other types of fish much better.


----------



## Amelia

Sunshine said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya know what has never lived up to my expectations..... red velvet cake. So far ive yet to come across one that i love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem I have with most red velvet cake is the cream cheese icing.  It overpowers the cake which is really just very light chocolate.  I have an icing recipe that is more of a buttery icing and I really like it with that.
> 
> I also have an Italian cream cake recipe that is to die for.  Uses real cream,  well... real everything.
Click to expand...




Probably too many people are like me and think of cake as mostly a conveyance for the icing.    Cream cheese icing ... mmmm ...... *going full homer*


----------



## Sunshine

Amelia said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya know what has never lived up to my expectations..... red velvet cake. So far ive yet to come across one that i love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem I have with most red velvet cake is the cream cheese icing.  It overpowers the cake which is really just very light chocolate.  I have an icing recipe that is more of a buttery icing and I really like it with that.
> 
> I also have an Italian cream cake recipe that is to die for.  Uses real cream,  well... real everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably too many people are like me and think of cake as mostly a conveyance for the icing.    Cream cheese icing ... mmmm ...... *going full homer*
Click to expand...


Oh no.  Not me!  Even when I was a young girl, I liked the cake.  I used to beg my mother to let me have a piece of chocolate cake before she iced it.  But she made me wait, then was surprised to find I didn't want any at all.


----------



## Amelia

aw. that's cute.  a little sad.  but cute.  

( :


----------



## Foxfyre

Sarah G said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fresh Maine lobster dinner with all the trimmings.
> 
> I was layed-over (or is it laid-over) in Portland, Maine, right next to the docks.
> 
> Extremely expensive...the most I ever spent on a meal for one...and it wasn't anything special.
> 
> Very disappointing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I know what you mean, everyone loves salmon but I've never had any that I thought was great and I've been to some great restaurants.  I like other types of fish much better.
Click to expand...


I'm with you on the salmon.  I don't dislike it, but it is not something I seek out in a restaurant.  It's one of those things that people are supposed to enjoy as a delicacy or high end gourmet food, but for me, all I have ever had is really pretty blah.  And Missourian, I really don't see what the big deal is about lobster either.  Shrimp is much more flavorful and a whole lot cheaper.  Years ago, my mom used to make great salmon croquettes from canned salmon though.  I've never been able to duplicate them and get the same taste and texture I remember, so maybe it was just a kid thing.


----------



## syrenn

Bone marrow!  Bone marrow was very disappointing. 

It always fascinated me since there is a specific spoon to eat it.


----------



## alan1

syrenn said:


> Bone marrow!  Bone marrow was very disappointing.
> 
> It always fascinated me since there is a specific spoon to eat it.



I've never tried it, but my parents said it was good, although over-rated.


----------



## syrenn

alan1 said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bone marrow!  Bone marrow was very disappointing.
> 
> It always fascinated me since there is a specific spoon to eat it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never tried it, but my parents said it was good, although over-rated.
Click to expand...


It was not something i drolled and fawned over..... it was just .... well alright.  However, that being said, it will not stop me from getting a set of marrow spoons if a set comes up that i like


----------



## alan1

syrenn said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bone marrow!  Bone marrow was very disappointing.
> 
> It always fascinated me since there is a specific spoon to eat it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never tried it, but my parents said it was good, although over-rated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was not something i drolled and fawned over..... it was just .... well alright.  However, that being said, it will not stop me from getting a set of marrow spoons if a set comes up that i like
Click to expand...


BTW, what kind of beast supplied the bone marrow?


----------



## syrenn

alan1 said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never tried it, but my parents said it was good, although over-rated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was not something i drolled and fawned over..... it was just .... well alright.  However, that being said, it will not stop me from getting a set of marrow spoons if a set comes up that i like
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BTW, what kind of beast supplied the bone marrow?
Click to expand...



The ones i had were beef.


----------



## Outback

Sheep nuts sucked the big one!


----------

